# [KANG]Netflix APK for Gingerbread



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Just extracted this from Das Bamf GB 2.1 nte. I can confirm it works on CM7 RC6 and most likely many other Gingerbread ROMs.

MD5 sum: 6e144fd4e1b77176bae3dd71d42d2d8d

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5806424/Netflix.apk

Credit Goes to the Das Bamf team for getting Netflix to work on Gingerbread.

CM7 RC1 also works


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you kind sir. I can also validate that this works flawlessly on newest CM7


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> Thank you kind sir. I can also validate that this works flawlessly on newest CM7


Don't thank me only thank Team Bamf! I didn't see an apk anywhere and decided to upload it.


----------



## arcanexvi (Jul 3, 2011)

I maintain a thread on XDA with this app and more commonly requested hard to find apps. I know this is rootz, but it's there if you need them.

My Verizon/Skype with Video/Netflix/VVM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1138759


----------

